
Tristan Walker: two years ago, today. - sahillavingia
http://justtristan.com/post/7696394458/two-years-ago-today
======
carbocation
Someone with this kind of tenacity seems to be a potentially great "non-
technical" cofounder. (Not to be misread as a statement implying that he's a
foursquare cofounder.)

~~~
inmygarage
You should drop the "potentially." Anyone with the opportunity to work with
and learn from Tristan should consider themselves extremely lucky. He's one of
the most awesome, humble and driven people I know.

~~~
carbocation
Without "potentially," I'd be describing him as a great non-technical
cofounder, which would only be true if he were a cofounder. I am sure that he
is an actually, not potentially, great person. :-)

~~~
inmygarage
Excellent point.

------
neoveller
I can't help but imagine how the outcome may have been different had he not
name-dropped "Stanford Business School".

~~~
clemesha
Not trying to be snarky, but a huge benefit of going to a place like "Stanford
Business School" is precisely the advantageous effects of "naming-dropping"
you went there.

~~~
neoveller
Indeed, but it side-steps the parts where the blogger inflates the importance
of being passionate and such. Anyone less fortunate in those terms in that
point in life probably couldn't get away with it, even if it were still a
great school (top-50). It goes along the same irony vein that results in so
many people to using Mark Zuckerberg as an example of how/why dropping out of
school can be better than staying in, all the while ignoring the fact that he
was still at Harvard, far above and beyond the initial position of those re-
purposing the example for themselves.

------
jayzee
I am not sure I like people offering to work for free. Nor of founders taking
people up on this offer.

Also, I guess this explains why foursquare signs up so many seeming biz dev
wins but still does not manage to generate revenue from any of these deals.
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870407680457618...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704076804576180841727743146.html)

~~~
harryh
Tristan worked for free for a really short period of time. He now makes a
salary and has significant equity in the company (like all other full time
employees at foursquare).

------
emplynx
I got hired for my current internship in the same sort of way. I loved the
company, and emailed one of the VPs telling him how much I wanted to work for
him.

Probably doesn't work every time, but it's worth a shot.

------
jmtame
awesome post Tristan. working for free makes perfect sense for a short period
of time--you let cofounders get an opportunity to try you out risk-free. it's
not "desperate" like some people think it is; it shows serious dedication and
interest, and those are the type of people you want to attract. too many
people feel entitled, where has the appreciation for hustle gone?

